# Redfish Regatta Tournament



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

This Sat. 20 Feb 2010. See section Pre Tournament for info.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I was gonna post one today...

Folks despite the trash talk in other threads this is a Family Friendly Tournament.

$20.00 per boat. Even if you only catch one fish, if it has a lot of spots you're still in the running for a cool prize. Karon is going to donate one of her paintings.

Shirts will be available first come first served. $15.00 each









(only mine say champion)

You'll need a magic marker, some paper, and a digital camera.

Here's the rules<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. <P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station <P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>b.) Write the corresponding letters D A on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>4. Phonetic Alphabet<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>A = Alpha N = November<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>B = Bravo O = Oscar<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>C = Charlie P = Papa<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>D = Delta Q = Quebec<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>E = Echo R = Romeo<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>F = Foxtrot S = Sierra<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>G = Golf T = Tango<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>H = Hotel U = Uniform

I = India V = Victor<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>J = Juliet W = Whiskey

K = Kilo X = Xray<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>L = Lima Y = Yankee

M = Mike Z = Zulu<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>
6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, then if I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) Not really but it sounds mean!!!<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Here's an example of the type of photo I need to see. The closer to the fish the better!!!!<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Any questions, just ask<P style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way... you can pay your entry fee ANYTIME on Saturday, even at 3:15 when we meet up at the end.

Jim


----------

